# Looking for breeders in Northern California / Sacramento area?



## xnofriendsx (Aug 5, 2011)

I am new to this forum, first post.
After our dog past away a couple of months ago, we started looking into getting a new dog and after some research, the Vizsla is looking to be our dog of choice. We live in a small mountain town around 1.5-2 hours southeast of Sacramento and would like to find some information on breeders relatively close to this Northern California location. We are willing to travel a bit as well.
I tried to search this forum for breeders in this area but didn't find much except for this website....http://www.vcnc.net/
I emailed them today.
If anyone could give any more info that would be great. 
Thanks,
Brian


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Brian,

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/05/vizsla-right-dog-for-you.html

I think I can help. E-mail me separately.

Live in Northern California and am a member of the Northern California Vizsla Club.

Rod
http://redbirddog.blogspot.com


----------



## xnofriendsx (Aug 5, 2011)

Rod,
I sent a PM to you.
Thanks,
Brian


----------

